# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Απλός απομαγνητιστής εργαλείων

## cycler

Επειδή μου είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα τα σιδεράκια που κολλούσαν στο κοφτάκι μου - είχα κόψει κάτι σύρματα από μια μαγνητική κεραία και μαγνητίστηκε- είπα να φτιάξω έναν απομαγνητιστή.
Με υλικά που είχα στο μαγαζί σε 5 λεπτά έκανα το παρακάτω:


Καμιά πενηνταριά στροφές καλώδιο πάνω σε καρούλι από κόλληση και ένας μετασχηματιστής 25VA.
Αυτό είναι όλο κι όλο, αλλά είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικός. Το έστρωσα το κοφτάκι!!!
Φαντάζομαι και με μικρότερο Μ/Σ θα κάνει κανείς δουλειά, αλλά όχι πολύ μικρό, αλλιώς θα χρειαστούν πολλές στροφές καλώδιο για ένα μαγνητικό πεδίο της προκοπής.

Το πεδίο αυτού στην εικόνα είναι αρκετό να σου τραντάζει το χέρι όταν βάζεις το μέταλλο μέσα στο κέντρο.

Προσοχή!
Το παραπάνω κατασκεύασμα όπως το βλέπετε στην εικόνα είναι μια πρόχειρη κατασκευή της στιγμής και είναι χύμα. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να ακουμπήσεις τα 230V στο πρωτεύον και να πάθεις ζημιά. ΜΗΝ το αντιγράψετε αν δεν ξέρετε τι κάνετε, ΟΚ;

----------

SeAfasia (12-04-16), 

street (12-04-16)

----------


## leosedf

H για να αποφύγεις τα 230 να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο με 2 ευρώ.

----------

picdev (12-04-16), 

vasilllis (13-04-16)

----------


## street

και τελικα στο απομαγνητισε  θοδωρη ?  :Lol: 

υσ εχω τιπ για την τρομπα που βλεπω  :Wink:

----------


## street

κωνσταντινε αν αυτο ξεμαγνητιζει εγω θα γινω αστροναυτης στην νασα και θα παρω και τον ζωγραφ παρεα  :Lol:

----------


## SV1JRT

> κωνσταντινε αν αυτο ξεμαγνητιζει εγω θα γινω αστροναυτης στην νασα και θα παρω και τον ζωγραφ παρεα



Ετοιμάσου να ράψεις στολή αστροχαυτη, γιατι η κινεζιά "μαμάει". Με μία κίνηση μαγνητίζει και ξε-μαγνητίζει οποιοδήποτε σιδερένιο εργαλείο !!!
Εχω πάρει 3 - 4 και έχω ένα σε κάθε εργαλειοθήκη μου.....

----------

picdev (13-04-16), 

thanasis 1 (12-04-16)

----------


## Satcom

Όντως το έχω αρκετά χρόνια και δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω θελω κατι να μαγνητιζει!!
Ολα μου τα κατσαβιδια απομαγνητιστηκαν και το τριψιμο σε μαγνητες βοηθαει αλλα για λιγο.

----------


## lepouras

> Εγω θελω κατι να μαγνητιζει!!
> Ολα μου τα κατσαβιδια απομαγνητιστηκαν και το τριψιμο σε μαγνητες βοηθαει αλλα για λιγο.



ε τότε εσύ θέλεις αυτό.

αλλά την κάτω τρύπα..... :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

> κωνσταντινε αν αυτο ξεμαγνητιζει εγω θα γινω αστροναυτης στην νασα και θα παρω και τον ζωγραφ παρεα



Πάνω από 10 χρόνια το έχω.

Κοίτα... Τα γάντια της στολής κοστίζουν 200 χιλιάρικα.
Όλη πάει 12m.

----------


## agis68

αυτό το εργαλειάκι πρέπει να είναι από τα πρωτα που πήρα εδώ και πάνω από 20 χρόνια...και απλά κάνει τη δουλειά του....

----------


## street

παιδια δεν μου ξεμαγνητιζει οτι και να λετε τουλσχιστον το δικο μου ...  τωρα δοκιμασα 2-3 κατσαβιδια και μια λαβιδα  ... απεναντιας  μαγνητιζει!!!  και ειναι και proskit και ειχα παρει 3 πριν 6 χρονια με  5ε το ενα ! ....   και εχω ενα στο μαγαζι  .....  και μενα με φαινεται  κουλο με αυτα που λετε ? ....  θα το δω μετα τωρα βγαινω για δουλεια ...

----------


## moutoulos

Μήπως θέλει UpDate ?.
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 



Έχω το X2 (μεσαίο) ... και μαγνητοδιαπρέπει !!!.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JM-X2-Magnet...YAAOSwNyFWcZju

----------


## Satcom

> παιδια δεν μου ξεμαγνητιζει οτι και να λετε τουλσχιστον το δικο μου ...  τωρα δοκιμασα 2-3 κατσαβιδια και μια λαβιδα  ... απεναντιας  μαγνητιζει!!!  και ειναι και proskit και ειχα παρει 3 πριν 6 χρονια με  5ε το ενα ! ....   και εχω ενα στο μαγαζι  .....  και μενα με φαινεται  κουλο με αυτα που λετε ? ....  θα το δω μετα τωρα βγαινω για δουλεια ...



------------------------------RTFM-----------------------------------

It is a two-step process to de-magnetize. Magnetize before you de-magnetize (and be careful not to rotate the tool). If not successful repeat the process trying the next step in the demag.
You must be mindful of the polarity before de-magnetizing. This is the reason you must magnetize and not rotate the tool before you de-magnetize. 
Otherwise, if you only try to demagnetize, you will probably not have the polarity rotated correctly, and end up making your tools more magnetic.

----------

G.G. (13-04-16), 

kioan (13-04-16), 

leosedf (13-04-16)

----------


## street

στο διαταυτα εκατσα και το ανοιξα πριν λιγο..... 
και αν εχεις τον θεο σου ο μαγνητης ηταν αναποδα !!! ( μιλαμε για proskit ) τον γυρισα και μια χαρα .... 
 

εγω τουλαχιστον δεν συνηθιζω να απομαγνητιζω κατσαβιδια εν ετη 2016 ,  εχω και μια σειρα με μη μαγνητικα αν χρειαστει ... που δεν .... 
να τα μαγνητισω ναι  ...  
τσατιστικα με ολο αυτο και ενα πραγμα που το ειχατε ...  :Biggrin: 





> Ετοιμάσου να ράψεις στολή αστροχαυτη



αδερφε ... ειμαι τωρα  στην μοδιστρα  ... και την ραβω  :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ειμαι τωρα  στην μοδιστρα  ... και την ραβω



Να μην ξεχάσει να ράψει και αυτά εδώ. Φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχει εμπειρία  :Lol: .

----------


## leosedf

Γρηγόρη!!!!!
Δεν είναι στολή αστροναύτη αυτή!

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη!!!!!
> Δεν είναι στολή αστροναύτη αυτή!



  :W00t:  Θα κόψω τις φλέβες μου ...

----------


## leosedf

Ούτε και αυτή είναι, λες να χρησιμοποιούν γάντι ηλεκτροκόλλησης?

----------


## Dbnn

> ε τότε εσύ θέλεις αυτό.
> 
> αλλά την κάτω τρύπα.....



Αμα εισαι large....... Χαχαχα

----------


## ryk

> Να μην ξεχάσει να ράψει και αυτά εδώ. Φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχει εμπειρία .



Εδώ σε χρήση  :Lol: :





(Πιο πολύ το έβαλα γιατί μου αρέσει το κομμάτι)

----------


## Gaou

εμενα μου γεννηθηκε η απορία βλέποντας την στολή. το αλεξιπτωτο σε περιβάλλον ελειψης βαρυτητας, τι ακριβώς κάνει ?

----------


## dog80

> εμενα μου γεννηθηκε η απορία βλέποντας την στολή. το αλεξιπτωτο σε περιβάλλον ελειψης βαρυτητας, τι ακριβώς κάνει ?



Αυτή είναι η στολή που χρησιμοποίησε ο Felix Baumgartner για το αλμα απο τη στρατόσφαιρα

----------


## street

ααχαχαχαχαχα ... γρηγορη ασε δεν με κανει ο μετρητης υψομετρου ειναι μαπα καρακινεζια  :Lol:  κατα τα αλλα θα με την ραψει  :Biggrin: 

σοβαρα τωρα ... που  χρησιμοποιησατε το ' μερος θεση ' του απομαγνητιστη  ? περαν του νηματοθετη που λεει για τα γρεζια ..... ε???

----------

